# Davy Klassen



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

A me piace un sacco, a voi?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me piace un sacco, a voi?



Nella partita che ha giocato contro di noi non mi ha fatto una grande impressione. Ma l'avrò visto un paio di volte in tutto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Febbraio 2014)

davvero,davvero bravo. Purtroppo per lui è poco mediatico


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Febbraio 2014)

E' un trequartista, immaginate na cosa del genere

Cerci Klassen/Taarabt El Shaarawy


----------

